# Paddling is making a come back.



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/geo...reinstates-corporal-punishment-163410404.html

I think it should be mandatory.


----------



## WmGardner (Sep 19, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/geo...reinstates-corporal-punishment-163410404.html
> 
> I think it should be mandatory.


Doesn't work. That's why it was stopped to begin with. If it was so effective it should have been reinstated a couple of generations ago.

In my specific case, I got paddled all the time (and much worse at home). Became a point of pride that I could take the pain, not shed a tear (never allowed at home), and they still couldn't break my will. Don't get me wrong, I didn't cause trouble, wasn't destructive or violent... nothing like that. I had a shit life at home and decided that assert control where I could, like choosing not to do my homework. And my attitude was a subtle form of "f-you, you can't make me, even if you do paddle me in front of the class. It's my choice.". I just refused to give the satisfaction conforming to threats and physical force.

Finally, maybe 7th or 8th grade I had a teacher who figured out that the key was to make me interested, engaged... not just continue to threaten and try to humiliate me. Had a couple of classes along the way where I rebelled, but once everyone figured out the secret, paddling went away. I held the distinction of being the last and oldest student at my school to receive paddings. I was getting them at least once a week the last couple of years.

Home was a different story, until I got big enough to fight back and to do damage when I did (high school). Life was pretty quiet after that, became honor roll student. Left home as soon as humanly possible (without being homeless and unemployed), joined the Navy, 6yrs AD, got out and lived my life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/geo...reinstates-corporal-punishment-163410404.html
> 
> I think it should be mandatory.


An example of the result of desperation & ignorance. Luckily, no teacher or school employee ever hit me. It would have been tragic....for them.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The only problem is this,,,
*You can never turn back the clock.*

Aarond

.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

There are many reasons why some kids don't behave. Using pain is how some frustrated, ignorant parents try to solve the problem, because they are not mentally capable of figuring out where the real problem is. They also have a need to feel powerful by hitting someone who is too small to hit back.

An example: When I was around 7, a 300-lb. hog (teacher) got mad at me because she didn't believe that I wasn't copying stuff from the blackboard because I couldn't read it (I was very nearsighted & also half deaf since birth...not diagnosed until two years later). She sat me in the front row & I still couldn't read the blackboard. After accusing me of being "lazy & stupid" she yanked me out of my chair by my arm & made me stand in the corner. She also sent notes to my mom (who was just as ignorant & abusive as her). I won't say what I did to her later, but....trust me, I got even. She was transferred to another school & I was suspended for several weeks & had to change schools; they wouldn't allow me back. (some punishment...you get to stay home from a school that you hate).

No teacher or anyone else would even try to hit my kid...or my dog; they'd pay dearly if they did.


----------



## WmGardner (Sep 19, 2017)

win231 said:


> There are many reasons why some kids don't behave. Using pain is how some frustrated, ignorant parents try to solve the problem, because they are not mentally capable of figuring out where the real problem is. They also have a need to feel powerful by hitting someone who is too small to hit back.
> 
> An example: When I was around 7, a 300-lb. hog (teacher) got mad at me because she didn't believe that I wasn't copying stuff from the blackboard because I couldn't read it (I was very nearsighted & also half deaf since birth...not diagnosed until two years later). She sat me in the front row & I still couldn't read the blackboard. After accusing me of being "lazy & stupid" she yanked me out of my chair by my arm & made me stand in the corner. She also sent notes to my mom (who was just as ignorant & abusive as her). I won't say what I did to her later, but....trust me, I got even. She was transferred to another school & I was suspended for several weeks & had to change schools; they wouldn't allow me back. (some punishment...you get to stay home from a school that you hate).
> 
> No teacher or anyone else would even try to hit my kid...or my dog; they'd pay dearly if they did.


Beating, a child is physical abuse... doesn't matter how you try to dress it up and call it punishment or "corrective". A relic left over from the "don't dare speak out of turn (or else...) and the don't dare be different" days.

Agreed. Lay a hand on a member of my family (dogs included) you better hope you are ready for at least as bad as you are dishing out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sure did work at my school.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> Sure did work at my school.


Depends how you interpret "It worked."

In a "60 Minutes" interview with Jeffrey Dahmer's father after his son was beaten to death in prison, the reporter asked him if he disciplined his son. Mr. Dahmer replied, "Oh, yes. Whenever Jeffrey got out of line, I spanked him, good." Gee, what was Mr. Dahmer teaching his son about the usefulness of violence? I guess you could say, "It worked." (at least for the time being)

I'd much rather have my kids obey me out of respect than fear.

Interesting that some parents (and teachers) want the privilege of doing something to a child that they would get arrested & charged with assault & battery if they did it to an adult.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Alot of these young ones today, girls and boys fear NOTHING and NO ONE. Not teachers, principals, parents and for sure not cops!!! That's what came from no more paddling. They think the world owes them,,,,, Hell a mother and father hasn't got a chance today. Smack your kid for screwing up good and some how you'll be in jail!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

crewchief said:


> Alot of these young ones today, girls and boys fear NOTHING and NO ONE. Not teachers, principals, parents and for sure not cops!!! That's what came from no more paddling. They think the world owes them,,,,, Hell a mother and father hasn't got a chance today. Smack your kid for screwing up good and some how you'll be in jail!!!


I have this very smart and beautiful dog. He will do anything I ask within reason, but I have to ask.









He was abused in his 6 months of life before we met, but he seems to have put that behind him. He is that kind of guy if you get my drift.

People seem to think that since they survived physical abuse, that it is o.k. to see if the next generation can tough it out. I disagree. As a matter of fact I have been known to stop assholes from physically abusing kids, wives, and animals when I've been a witness to it.

I recommend that when you think that a paddle, or fist, or belt is your best option you do it somewhere that I am not.

GW


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/geo...reinstates-corporal-punishment-163410404.html
> 
> I think it should be mandatory.


From the article:


> Other guidelines within the policy say that a parent will be notified that the child is being paddled before the student is brought into an office with closed doors, where they will place their hands on their knees or on a piece of furniture and be subjected to "no more than three licks" of the wooden paddle.


Wow, "no more than three licks"? At the boarding school I attended it was no less than five whacks, and without parent notification. And I can say from first hand experience that it worked.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

GW are you a democrat?? You better watch out making threats the way you do!!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope Paratrooper's wife doesn't find out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My father disciplined his three sons. Usually, it was his boot up alongside our backside. When we we younger, it was a belt every now & then.

He never beat us though. He disciplined us! *BIG* difference. And, we never once had lingering injuries of any kind. There's a time and place for corporal punishment. It can be prudent and proper.

Kids that never had the fear of Gawd put upon them, are the ones that seem to think or feel, they can do anything they want w/o any consequences.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

crewchief said:


> GW are you a democrat?? You better watch out making threats the way you do!!!


I just reviewed your prior posts.

RUFKM?

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> My father disciplined his three sons. Usually, it was his boot up alongside our backside. When we we younger, it was a belt every now & then.
> 
> He never beat us though. He disciplined us! *BIG* difference. And, we never once had lingering injuries of any kind. There's a time and place for corporal punishment. It can be prudent and proper.
> 
> Kids that never had the fear of Gawd put upon them, are the ones that seem to think or feel, they can do anything they want w/o any consequences.


You said it. "Fear." Not the reason I'd want my kids (or my dog) to obey me. Big difference between fear & respect. I prefer respect.

And, if it's OK to teach your kids with a "boot or belt," what's wrong with teaching your wife, girlfriend, brother or sister the same way?

How do you explain the 6 kids between my sister & I & 4 other kids of friends who were never beaten/belted & somehow became successful, decent adults?

The excuse that is most frequently used to justify abusing kids: "I don't my kids to become drug addicts, criminals, etc." Funny how so many kids who were raised that way become exactly that.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Some of you arnt thinking back here. How many times did your mother say (those that had them) Wait Till Your Father Gets home. That ment my ass was grass at age 8thr12.... I'm not talking about beating me, yelling was the worse part! If you got brains you learn quick..of course today probably 90 percent of our kids are being raised by other than their real parentS or 1 parent. That ain't helping much either..


----------



## WmGardner (Sep 19, 2017)

crewchief said:


> .....They think the world owes them.....


And you REALLY think that's because "paddling" was phased out? Nothing to do with parents trying to be friends instead of parents? Nothing to do with fathers not sticking around? Had nothing to do with ribbons/trophies for "participation"? You know, I could probably write a list all day long, of the things that have changed in child-rearing since 1960.... but yeah, I'm sure it's all because you can't beat your kids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WmGardner (Sep 19, 2017)

goldwing said:


> I have this very smart and beautiful dog. He will do anything I ask within reason, but I have to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My beautiful girl (pic because I love her)








was abused (beaten, starved, no interaction with other dogs, only interacted with her abusers, left with open sores, crated 24/7) for nearly 2 years. She has been gone from that environment for nearly 4 years now. She still flinches when you start petting her, has terrible nightmares, and is still terrified of strangers. Dogs don't have the detailed memory we do and she is still haunted by what, in relative terms, is ancient abuse.

Most "normal" kids I knew growing up were spanked between 0 and 2 times over the course of childhood. Not in school, but by parents, at home, as a very specific punishment for a very specific (and well explained) serious infraction. In my experience, kids who were beaten or spanked regularly, especially if it was so common for them it happened in school too, either didn't ever adapt to become productive members of society or were like me where they were angry, rebelling, and using the abuse to prove they couldn't be broken/forced to conform.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Children have different personalities . What works for one child, son, daughter, wife(lol) doesn't necessarily apply to all.

The child's age is a great factor. 
At what age do your kids respect you, when they don't even understand you?
If your child defies your demands or requests, what is the course of action?

Proper discipline under proper conditions is a Parents responsibility .

I was spanked, properly disciplined as I was growing up ,as a result I was learning respect along the way..
Today I thank my parents for properly disciplining me through my LEARNING YEARS.

I have friends who suffered later in life , they blame their parents for the lack of discipline through their LEARNING YEARS. 

I grew up with two brothers, a single Mom, who was very strict with us kids , in a tough neighborhood.
She hit us, She grounded us. I ate soap when I got caught swearing. I didn't quite understand or respect the Discipline.

As I grew and matured through my LEARNING YEARS I came to realize the discipline was a sign of love and caring. 

Some Parents want a "Friend to Friend" Relationship through the the LEARNING YEARS. 
Its much harder , but it's your responsibility to be a Parent first.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

To comment on the school paddling issue. 

Im leaning against that approach. 

Society as a whole has shown( been exposed) , teachers, clergy, hollywood (lol), gays, transgender, etc. 

I'm leaning toward it being a Parents Responsibility. 
I'm not saying all Parents are qualified,lol.
Maybe we should create a mandatory Parent training legislative solution. With a five year refresher course lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

WmGardner said:


> Doesn't work. That's why it was stopped to begin with. If it was so effective it should have been reinstated a couple of generations ago.
> 
> In my specific case, I got paddled all the time (and much worse at home). Became a point of pride that I could take the pain, not shed a tear (never allowed at home), and they still couldn't break my will. Don't get me wrong, I didn't cause trouble, wasn't destructive or violent... nothing like that. I had a shit life at home and decided that assert control where I could, like choosing not to do my homework. And my attitude was a subtle form of "f-you, you can't make me, even if you do paddle me in front of the class. It's my choice.". I just refused to give the satisfaction conforming to threats and physical force.
> 
> ...


The Navy was a great choice,, good for you,,brave decision. Probably saved your life .

Do you have kids yourself, and how did you motivate your children? 
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Fear and respect are not one and the same. Fear is a good thing. People need to know when something isn't right. Be it something they said or something they did. 

When my father gave me "that look", I knew I messed up. That look had nothing to do with respect. It had everything to do with fear. There's lot of kids that grew up to become successful adults that weren't subject to corporal punishment. And, there's just as many if not more, that were punished in some manner or another as a child. 

Irresponsible or unruly behavior or acts require some sort of reckoning. If not, the child thinks that's okay and continues on another day. I've seen children misbehave in public countless times. Some parents ignore it and act as if nothing is wrong. Other parents, take some form of appropriate action and address it on the spot. 

I've dealt with a countless number unsavory individuals over the years when I was working. Not once, did they blame their parent(s) for their actions. 

No matter how you approach it or look at it, there's going to be varying views and opinions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/geo...reinstates-corporal-punishment-163410404.html


----------

